# Mounting Plaques



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,
I am wondering if someone has a set of diagrams with size measurements for making a turkey tail and beard mounting plaque? Or is there someone in Canada or the USA who makes these to sell? PM or email would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
Raymond


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*do it yourself mount*

how about making one without a plaque.

first, cut off the tail and try to get as much as the meat off as you can. Spread out the fan and pin it to a sheet of cardboard or wood and then sprinkle a heavy dose of salt on the portion where it attatched to the bird. After a few days of drying take a square of the cardboard cut slightly smaller than the fan and with a liberal amout of glue from the hot glue gun fill the portion where the salt was. Flip it over and glue it onto the cardboard.
Last, fill your empty shotgun shell with glue and stick the beard inside. Another dab of glue and the shell sticks onto the center of the fan from the display side.
done


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.brushfirehydrographics.com/index.html

Scott makes the plaques you are looking for and does them in wood finish or Camo.:thumbs_up

Seen a few of the turkey plaques that he makes, I use them and I know of another taxidermist that uses his also.

Bob


----------

